# Canon AE-1 stopped working



## Phalanx (Dec 9, 2005)

I took my AE-1 out of the bag after several years of storage.  I press the shutter release and it fired only half way then stopped.  I can not advance the camera or use the shutter release.  There is no film in the camera.  Also, if I press the rewind button on the bottom it will not reset after opening the back.  

I put in a new battery. I get a fast steady beep with the test button and the light meter works.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 9, 2005)

It has been stored for several years...doubt itd hold up to well to that long...


----------



## Phalanx (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't understand why it would just crap out.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2005)

sounds like your shutter or mirror is stuck. After a while of not being used the they can lose lubrication.

A camera repair shop can fix it for you


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 9, 2005)

Check the battery! Replace if it's several years old.

Check the mirror to see if there is some gunk making it stick. The sealing foam and the mirror dampener foam degrade quickly over the years and it produces a sticky substance.

If none of the above works you might be better off buying another body or sending this one to a repair shop.

I have a technician on the East Coast who does Canon work, he has fixed my AE1 and A1, he is fast, good and cheap.  Let me know if you're interested in sending it to him.


----------



## Phalanx (Dec 9, 2005)

Unfortunately the local camera shop is no longer in service.  Any hints on how to do it my self?  I replaced the battery as the first try at a fix.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 10, 2005)

Phalanx said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the local camera shop is no longer in service. Any hints on how to do it my self? I replaced the battery as the first try at a fix.


 
OK, you just beat me to it!... 

There is one thing you can try. Buy some lighter fluid for the old style 'wick' lighters and arm yourself with some good jewelers' screwdrivers. Open the bottom plate (two or three Phillips screws) and set the plate and screws aside. Look inside the bottom of the camera now (lens facing away from you) and you'll see a little electromagnet in a "U" shape. There are many little levers around it. Drop a few drops of lighter fluid anywhere they move. Now put the bottom plate back and drop a few more drops of lighter fluid inside the shutter button (atop camera) and on its edge so it can travel downwards. Take the lens off just to make sure fluid doesn't get inside of it. Now work the shutter, wind and triger. It should release the jam.

If this doesn't work, I would suggest a repair on  it.


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 10, 2005)

Be very careful when doing this. If it's broke, you'll have to take it into a shop anyway, so give this a shot:

Hold the camera body by the top half with one hand, and firmly tap (not too forcefully) the bottom of it into the ball of your thumb of your other hand. Do this ONLY a second time if it doesn't work the first time. After that, give up and take it in. When working in a camera shop, I've been able to free up several camera bodies. But once again, don't do it with enough force that it would cause further damage, and DO NOT do it against a hard surface such as a counter or hard floor. Sometimes a light jarring will get it going again.


----------



## Phalanx (Dec 10, 2005)

Holy Sh**!!!  Kent Frost is a freaking genius.  That worked perfectly.  I tapped it once in my hand and heard it complete it's cycle.

Thanks guys.  Sure do appreciate all the help.


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 10, 2005)

;-)


----------

